# XHTML und img-Tag



## theflash (10. Juli 2004)

Also ich habe folgendes Prob.: Ich habe ein Script das mir ein Bild liefert. Diesem  übergebe ich mehrere Parameter. Das funktioniert soweit auch alles. Jedoch mault mir der XHTML-Validator rum, ich müsse meine "&"-Zeichen in der URL des img-Tags escapen. Wie kann ich den Validator dazu bringen das wieder anzunehmen?
Hier mal ein Beispiel meines img-Tags: <img alt="bla" src="script.php?test=1&test2=2" />

Er stört sich quasi an dem "&"-Zeichen, dass die beiden Variablen voneinander trennt. (Hoffe mal ich bin hier im richitgen Forum, aber ich denke, dass hat ja eingetlich nix mit PHP in dem Sinn zu tun, sondern eher mit der URL...")


----------



## SilentWarrior (10. Juli 2004)

So sollte es gehen:
	
	
	



```
<img alt="bla" src="script.php?test=1&amp;amp;test2=2" />
```
-> http://de.selfhtml.org/html/allgemein/zeichen.htm#html_eigene


----------



## theflash (10. Juli 2004)

thx, klappt klasse


----------

